# Oscars dog food



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of them? I've just had a phonecall and the lady said they don't sell in shops they just deliver to your home. My dog is usually fed on Arden Grange, but I thought I'd just get 1 bag to see how she gets on. Has anyone ever heard of them or tried them?


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

For 45 notes a bag it's cobblers the first ingredient is rice

Oscar - Much More Than Pet Food

For that sort of cash you could buy arcana or taste of the wild

Like there marketing spiel.... it's only when you check the ingredients you discover the bag is pretty much a rice paddy


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Skinners is duck/salmon rice is v similar for about half the price.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Stick to Arden grange, much better food.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

bexs said:


> Has anyone ever heard of them? I've just had a phonecall and the lady said they don't sell in shops they just deliver to your home. My dog is usually fed on Arden Grange, but I thought I'd just get 1 bag to see how she gets on. Has anyone ever heard of them or tried them?


Oscars operate via Franchisees........you will not see the range in the shops. There are alot of 'hang ups ' on this site regarding grain. Brown Rice is incredibly healthy & holds enormous benefits for a dog's wellbeing; Burns' main ingredient is Brown Rice, which is great. However, Oscars main ingredient is White Rice ( mainly all sugar & starch ), they also add salt. Personally, I wouldn't feed it. Don't get too hung up on the grain issue.....as long as it's Brown / Wholegrain. Take into consideration the entire ingredient list.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Roo said:


> Oscars operate via Franchisees........you will not see the range in the shops. There are alot of 'hang ups ' on this site regarding grain. Brown Rice is incredibly healthy & holds enormous benefits for a dog's wellbeing; Burns' main ingredient is Brown Rice, which is great. However, Oscars main ingredient is White Rice ( mainly all sugar & starch ), they also add salt. Personally, I wouldn't feed it. Don't get too hung up on the grain issue.....as long as it's Brown / Wholegrain. Take into consideration the entire ingredient list.


Dogs convert rice and any form of grain into glucose to digest it. So while rice isn't harmful, it's has very few nutritional values to a dog.

Burns is a vastly over priced food for the ingredients. Seriously, £50 for 15kg of food made up of 60% rice and only 20% meat is outrageous. Burns isn't a bad food, just badly priced.


----------



## Roo (May 28, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> Dogs convert rice and any form of grain into glucose to digest it. So while rice isn't harmful, it's has very few nutritional values to a dog.
> 
> Burns is a vastly over priced food for the ingredients. Seriously, £50 for 15kg of food made up of 60% rice and only 20% meat is outrageous. Burns isn't a bad food, just badly priced.


While I agree with your comment about Burns being badly priced, I disagree with your saying that rice has very few nutritional values.
*Brown Ric*e: High content of *Selenium* which helps to detoxify the system. *Zinc*,Helps to maintain proper , healthy brain function. *B* *vitamins & fibre*, helps to maintain healthy blood sugar levels, fbre for a healthy gut. *Tryptophan*, plays a wide range of important roles in healthy brain function & behaviour.
Whereas White Rice holds very little value, Brown Rice is very valuable.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Roo said:


> Oscars operate via Franchisees........you will not see the range in the shops. There are alot of 'hang ups ' on this site regarding grain. Brown Rice is incredibly healthy & holds enormous benefits for a dog's wellbeing; Burns' main ingredient is Brown Rice, which is great. However, Oscars main ingredient is White Rice ( mainly all sugar & starch ), they also add salt. Personally, I wouldn't feed it. Don't get too hung up on the grain issue.....as long as it's Brown / Wholegrain. Take into consideration the entire ingredient list.


I think the issue with rice in this case is the large amount of it compared to meat content and the company flogging it for 45 notes....you might as well feed your dog uncle bens as feeding this food

I feed top quality wets terra canis ,hermanns organics etc and while they have a small amount of grain 10% in the tc I think....as it don't do my dog any harm eg allergies etc I don't have an issue with it

I know it's a filler although in small quantities they can get get some goodness from it and my dog only knocks out 2 small poos a day....I ain't concerned

There's more to worry about in life/dog food than a small amount of rice

I might start a new thread and call it pedants corner.....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Roo said:


> While I agree with your comment about Burns being badly priced, I disagree with your saying that rice has very few nutritional values.
> *Brown Ric*e: High content of *Selenium* which helps to detoxify the system. *Zinc*,Helps to maintain proper , healthy brain function. *B* *vitamins & fibre*, helps to maintain healthy blood sugar levels, fbre for a healthy gut. *Tryptophan*, plays a wide range of important roles in healthy brain function & behaviour.
> Whereas White Rice holds very little value, Brown Rice is very valuable.


Ooh deja vu 

We had this discussion just yesterday!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Roo said:


> While I agree with your comment about Burns being badly priced, I disagree with your saying that rice has very few nutritional values.
> *Brown Ric*e: High content of *Selenium* which helps to detoxify the system. *Zinc*,Helps to maintain proper , healthy brain function. *B* *vitamins & fibre*, helps to maintain healthy blood sugar levels, fbre for a healthy gut. *Tryptophan*, plays a wide range of important roles in healthy brain function & behaviour.
> Whereas White Rice holds very little value, Brown Rice is very valuable.


Matter of opinion hun. Whilst brown rice is easier to digest, it's still very little nutritional value. It's first converted into glucose before it can be used by the dogs digestive system.

Agree to disagree, but I stand my my statement.


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 3, 2013)

My dogs have been on Oscar pet foods for over 10 years now, and they are still as fit and healthy as ever. They have fantastic shiney coats thanks to all the vitamins and minerals in the food, and the service is amazing!!! Free delivery, expert help, nutritional advisors and behavioural experts. I can't believe how lucky I was to come across this dog food it's superb!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Mike21 said:


> My dogs have been on Oscar pet foods for over 10 years now, and they are still as fit and healthy as ever. They have fantastic shiney coats thanks to all the vitamins and minerals in the food, and the service is amazing!!! Free delivery, expert help, nutritional advisors and behavioural experts. I can't believe how lucky I was to come across this dog food it's superb!!


I am guessing they pay you a good wage too .


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

You have to ask yourself why salt has been added as an ingredient.

That tells me a lot about the ethics of the manufacturer. Salt is completely unnecessary in dog food and is only added to make it palatable. Then you discover another, better quality, dog food and try to switch. The dog won't eat it. Why? No salt in the new food so you are forced to stay on the product containing salt; the manufacturer makes a pretty penny whilst the health of your dog suffers (salt has the same effect on dogs as it does humans).

You have to question the manufacturers motives when they add salt. It's why I don't like James Wellbeloved.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

bexs said:


> Has anyone ever heard of them? I've just had a phonecall and the lady said they don't sell in shops they just deliver to your home. My dog is usually fed on Arden Grange, but I thought I'd just get 1 bag to see how she gets on. Has anyone ever heard of them or tried them?


I got their special offer thingy of a plastic container, a bag of dog food and a packet of dog treats for a fiver. I really only bought it to get the dog food container, which is smallish but pretty sturdy. I'm putting the kibble into a kong wobbler - they seem to enjoy it, but bearing in mind that one of them will eat anything - knickers, lego, frisbees, keys etc if you don't watch him like a hawk, that's no recommendation.

I feed Skinners and Royal Canin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

nickmcmechan said:


> That tells me a lot about the ethics of the manufacturer. Salt is completely unnecessary in dog food and is only added to make it palatable.


Wrong. Salt in itself isn't bad. It's simply two chemicals, Sodium and chloride which are actually both necessary for a dog's well being. The EU food nutrient profiles for 100g dry matter put the minimum Sodium requirements at 0.10g and Chloride at 0.15g. The profiles also include a potential nutritional, not legal limit for both chemicals. So the two chemicals are required.. isn't salt an easy way to add them if the levels in food would otherwise be too low?

I'm not going to say the salt levels in food are necessarily appropriate. As frequently occurs when looking at dog food though .. it's not black and white.


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 3, 2013)

Royal canin is very similar to oscars, but you don't get the help! I can't understand why you would n'tget the food there's a great range of foods and prices there's something for every dog! And, I should be getting paid all this recommending haha, I'm just passionate about good dog food, and British produce.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant see whats good about it. Its an overpriced bag of rice!


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know where you've got this bag of rice information from, they have just released new foods and there's lots of different ranges, its a fantastic food! The lady that brings my food is incredibly helpful, and has gone through the ingredients with me, and has shown me how good it is, she's confident in the food which gives me the belief that it is a fantastic food.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Just had a look on their website and there isn't a single food that has meat as the largest ingredient.

Extortionately priced for what is it. There are far better foods available cheaper than that.


----------



## Mike21 (Jul 3, 2013)

Name one then? With more HUMAN GRADE meat, NO animal derivatives and more vitamins. Or the same for cheaper baring in mind free delivery and free advise!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Mike21 said:


> Name one then? With more HUMAN GRADE meat, NO animal derivatives and more vitamins. Or the same for cheaper baring in mind free delivery and free advise!


Can you point me to where on their website it says they only use human grade meat? I can't seem to find it.

You can get 12kg of Arden Grange Lamb & Rice for £30.99 (with free delivery) online whereas 15kg of Oscars Lamb & Rice is £48.95. I much prefer the ingredients in the Arden Grange as they don't feel the need to add salt and sweeteners which Oscars do.

For £46.99 (again with free delivery) you can get 13kg of Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato which has vastly better ingredients and contains human grade ingredients. For such a minimal price increase (less than 20p more per kg) I know which I'd go for.

Obviously this is just comparing the price per bag. Something like the Acana, which has a much higher meat content, may well work out cheaper to feed as the dog needs less of it.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mike21 said:


> *Royal canin is very similar to oscars, *but you don't get the help! I can't understand why you would n'tget the food there's a great range of foods and prices there's something for every dog! And, I should be getting paid all this recommending haha, I'm just passionate about good dog food, and British produce.


I don't feed it from choice - these are my daughter's dogs so I have to feed what she says. I've told her it's overpriced and nutritionally not the best choice, but does she take any notice? - does she bum!

My dog gets Skinners - I've snuck it into her dogs' bowl, too, but if she finds out she goes ballistic! Please don't grass me up.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a woman come to our house trying to get us to feed it. I told her one of my dogs was allergic to chicken so she suggested the lamb and rice. She didn't have any sample packs in her van of lamb so dropped me off a 3kg bag to try. I gave it to Jasper and after having it a couple of times he came out in red blotches more obvious because he is was white.

When I looked at the ingredients it one of them was chicken oil/fat. She rang a few days later asking how I got on I told her my dog reacted to it. But it doesn't contain chicken she said. I told her it has chicken oil/fat and it was no use to me as I wouldn't feed something to my other dogs and have to buy different for Jasper. Apart from the fact I didn't like some of the ingredients I've never heard anything from them again.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I used Oscars when Wilma was young and I was less educated about food. When Wilma was a few months old she tested positive to allergies to chicken, beef, wheat, soya and barley so had to change to another brand (not sprayed in chicken fat like Oscars). It was ok, but in hindsight you can get a food with a much better ingredient list for a similar price.


----------



## fatdanny (Oct 4, 2016)

I recently started my dog on Oscars wheat free chicken food and he looks great and seems happier, just after a few months. I thought I'd come on this forum to see what other people thought and was surprised to see some negative comments. I like to compare things,and after a bit of research I have found that a lot of the Oscar foods come out top compared to other equivalent foods. @ Lyceum, Arden Grange is actually quite similar (in composition and RRP) to Oscar's wheat free food when you analyse both foods closely. A.G actually has less Vit A and doesn't state how much Maize is in it. A few people have also said that rice and salt are not necessary in a dog's diet, but like in humans I'm pretty sure that they (at the correct levels) are an essential part of any diet. And Oscars isn't the only food that contains rice and salt- you'll find that most similar products do as well.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fatdanny said:


> I recently started my dog on Oscars wheat free chicken food and he looks great and seems happier, just after a few months. I thought I'd come on this forum to see what other people thought and was surprised to see some negative comments. I like to compare things,and after a bit of research I have found that a lot of the Oscar foods come out top compared to other equivalent foods. @ Lyceum, Arden Grange is actually quite similar (in composition and RRP) to Oscar's wheat free food when you analyse both foods closely. A.G actually has less Vit A and doesn't state how much Maize is in it. A few people have also said that rice and salt are not necessary in a dog's diet, but like in humans I'm pretty sure that they (at the correct levels) are an essential part of any diet. And Oscars isn't the only food that contains rice and salt- you'll find that most similar products do as well.


Not sure which one you're using as there seems to be loads

For honest review, look here

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory

Not great really, is it!

Some get as low as 2.2 rating!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds like FatDanny is something to do with Oscars, that's not a normal post for someone just interested in it, only if they are selling it..


----------



## fatdanny (Oct 4, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Sounds like FatDanny is something to do with Oscars, that's not a normal post for someone just interested in it, only if they are selling it..


No, I honestly have nothing to do with Oscars, just very happy with their service and products, all be it perhaps a bit over enthusiastic. I just generally go into detail about any blog I make and like to write good things about good companies. But I would question some people's comments on this page and whether they are from a rival or not. most reviewers say another food is better without really understanding why, I prefer to be more scientific and actually compare and understand ingredients. to be honest I can't seem to find many other foods that offer a full detailed analysis like Oscars do. with regards to the 'allaboutdogfood' site , the reviewers tend to score 5 out of 5 only for the brands which have high contents of quality meat, which is fair enough, but the majority of dog owners aren't going to pay £60-£70 for a 10kg bag. I know I'd rather treat myself to a nice cut of lamb than my dog . most good complete foods under £50 on the site are generally marked at about 3.5 (including Oscars' better ranges). the website should perhaps categorise the different types of foods that are available on the market, so that consumers can make a more informed and less confusing decision (i.e. lower, middle, and higher end foods)


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2016)

fatdanny said:


> No, I honestly have nothing to do with Oscars, just very happy with their service and products, all be it perhaps a bit over enthusiastic. I just generally go into detail about any blog I make and like to write good things about good companies. But I would question some people's comments on this page and whether they are from a rival or not. most reviewers say another food is better without really understanding why, I prefer to be more scientific and actually compare and understand ingredients. to be honest I can't seem to find many other foods that offer a full detailed analysis like Oscars do. with regards to the 'allaboutdogfood' site , the reviewers tend to score 5 out of 5 only for the brands which have high contents of quality meat, which is fair enough, but the majority of dog owners aren't going to pay £60-£70 for a 10kg bag. I know I'd rather treat myself to a nice cut of lamb than my dog . most good complete foods under £50 on the site are generally marked at about 3.5 (including Oscars' better ranges). the website should perhaps categorise the different types of foods that are available on the market, so that consumers can make a more informed and less confusing decision (i.e. lower, middle, and higher end foods)


Who said anything about paying £60 to £70 for decent food. I pay a lot less than that for my dogs grain free super premium dog food. Each bag costs £7 where I get it from.


----------



## fatdanny (Oct 4, 2016)

danielled said:


> Who said anything about paying £60 to £70 for decent food. I pay a lot less than that for my dogs grain free super premium dog food. Each bag costs £7 where I get it from.


I was mainly referring to Acuna which was mentioned on this thread and other similar high quantity meat foods. but £7 for a large bag sounds like good value for money. wish that shop was near me


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems awfully expensive considering the ingredients list!!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fatdanny said:


> No, I honestly have nothing to do with Oscars, just very happy with their service and products, all be it perhaps a bit over enthusiastic. I just generally go into detail about any blog I make and like to write good things about good companies. But I would question some people's comments on this page and whether they are from a rival or not. most reviewers say another food is better without really understanding why, I prefer to be more scientific and actually compare and understand ingredients. to be honest I can't seem to find many other foods that offer a full detailed analysis like Oscars do. with regards to the 'allaboutdogfood' site , the reviewers tend to score 5 out of 5 only for the brands which have high contents of quality meat, which is fair enough, but the majority of dog owners aren't going to pay £60-£70 for a 10kg bag. I know I'd rather treat myself to a nice cut of lamb than my dog . most good complete foods under £50 on the site are generally marked at about 3.5 (including Oscars' better ranges). the website should perhaps categorise the different types of foods that are available on the market, so that consumers can make a more informed and less confusing decision (i.e. lower, middle, and higher end foods)


I feed a 'middle of the road kibble' - I use Fish & Rice but can't find one in Oscars so have compared the Lamb & Rice

The brand I use has 34% Lamb and 26% Rice - I pay £28 for 12kg (from my local pet shop)

The Oscars Lamb & Rice is 48% rice, 30% lamb meal .... and is £50 for a 15kg bag

That's a heck of a lot more for not any better quality food!


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

While I feed raw I am not adverse to dry in the right circumstances...this however does not compare to my favourite, Taste of the Wild...personally think people can do better, and think this is trying to raise the profile..


----------



## fatdanny (Oct 4, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> I feed a 'middle of the road kibble' - I use Fish & Rice but can't find one in Oscars so have compared the Lamb & Rice
> 
> The brand I use has 34% Lamb and 26% Rice - I pay £28 for 12kg (from my local pet shop)
> 
> ...


Ok, but I'm sure that further down the ingredients list you'll find another grain (perhaps oats, maize or wheat) which adds to the remaining 40%, in which case you would have to compare to the Oscar wheat free food that I get or even the more basic range.


----------



## fatdanny (Oct 4, 2016)

CheddarS said:


> While I feed raw I am not adverse to dry in the right circumstances...this however does not compare to my favourite, Taste of the Wild...personally think people can do better, and think this is trying to raise the profile..


but unfortunately you can't compare the two foods because Taste of the Wild doesn't show the % of any of the ingredients


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2016)

fatdanny said:


> I was mainly referring to Acuna which was mentioned on this thread and other similar high quantity meat foods. but £7 for a large bag sounds like good value for money. wish that shop was near me


It lasts longer than wainwrights did too.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

What I look at is the first ingredient. It should always be meat, as the first ingredient is the highest %. It should be called 'Oscars Rice and Lamb' really.
Also 'lamb meal' not 'lamb' what's 'lamb meal'
I wouldn't spend £50 on a food that's main ingredient is rice. Not saying it's not a good food, but far too expensive imo.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Roo said:


> While I agree with your comment about Burns being badly priced, I disagree with your saying that rice has very few nutritional values.
> *Brown Ric*e: _High content of *Selenium*_ which helps to detoxify the system. *Zinc*,Helps to maintain proper , healthy brain function. *B* *vitamins & fibre*, helps to maintain healthy blood sugar levels, fbre for a healthy gut. *Tryptophan*, plays a wide range of important roles in healthy brain function & behaviour.
> Whereas White Rice holds very little value, Brown Rice is very valuable.


Only if the rice is grown in selenium-rich soils. 
In the UK, the selenium content of bread has fallen since the change to trading more with EU countries (mainly selenium poor) than when we used to buy wheat from the USA (selenium rich soils).


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike21 said:


> I don't know where you've got this bag of rice information from, they have just released new foods and there's lots of different ranges, its a fantastic food! The lady that brings my food is incredibly helpful, and has gone through the ingredients with me, and has shown me how good it is, she's confident in the food which gives me the belief that it is a fantastic food.


Shows how easy it is to fall for sales spiel.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Oscars site says "Ideal for all dogs especially those with:

- Digestive problems"

Not "ideal" for my rice-intolerant dog, no way.

For the ingredients, it's very expensive. You can do far better.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I still stand by FatDanny is a salesman, as was Mike21. I guess it's promotion time again.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

fatdanny said:


> Ok, but I'm sure that further down the ingredients list you'll find another grain (perhaps oats, maize or wheat) which adds to the remaining 40%, in which case you would have to compare to the Oscar wheat free food that I get or even the more basic range.


Nope I don't feed foods with wheat or maize in as standard (personal choice) - and my dog is intolerant to oats so none of those either

If you want to compare the grain free versions ......

Oscars Salmon £70 for 15kg

Freshly Prepared Salmon 45%, Salmon Meal 12%, Potato 12%, Sweet Potato 9.5%, Salmon Oil 7%, Peas, Beet Pulp, Lucerne, Linseed, Salmon Stock 1%, Minerals, Vitamins, Algae Oil (contributes 0.05% DHA), Fructo oligosaccharides, Peppermint, Aniseed, Fenugreek, Thyme, Marjoram, Oregano, Sage, Parsley

My brand Salmon & Trout £30 for 12kg

Salmon & Trout 50% (including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon, & 2% Fish Stock), Sweet Potato (26%), Peas, Potato (6%), Beet Pulp, Linseed, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Stock, Asparagus (equivalent to 7.5g per Kg of product), FOS (92 mg/kg), MOS (23 mg/kg).

mmmmmmm know which I'll stick with!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

lostbear said:


> I got their special offer thingy of a plastic container, a bag of dog food and a packet of dog treats for a fiver. I really only bought it to get the dog food container, which is smallish but pretty sturdy. I'm putting the kibble into a kong wobbler - they seem to enjoy it, but bearing in mind that one of them will eat anything - knickers, lego, frisbees, keys etc if you don't watch him like a hawk, that's no recommendation.
> 
> I feed Skinners and Royal Canin.


Same here, got two of them now. Worth a fiver for the container plus contents, but wouldn't feed it on a regular basis!


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

fatdanny said:


> most good complete foods under £50 on the site are generally marked at about 3.5 (including Oscars' better ranges). the website should perhaps categorise the different types of foods that are available on the market, so that consumers can make a more informed and less confusing decision (i.e. lower, middle, and higher end foods)


Strange, I manage to get 10kg of Akela for between 28-32 pounds, it's 5*** rated, has 80% meat/fish and no grains! Oh, and free delivery!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> If you want to compare the grain free versions ......
> 
> Oscars Salmon £70 for 15kg
> 
> ...


Wow, can't argue with that. Why is Oscars so overpriced?? It's insane!

This worries me: 'Fructo oligosaccharides' sounds like sugar to me, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> This worries me: 'Fructo oligosaccharides' sounds like sugar to me, correct me if I'm wrong.


Funnily enough ...... they're a carbohydrate afaik


----------



## Jadzia (Nov 21, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> Nope I don't feed foods with wheat or maize in as standard (personal choice) - and my dog is intolerant to oats so none of those either
> 
> If you want to compare the grain free versions ......
> 
> ...


You don't seem to want to name "your brand" but from the composition of ingredients I'm guessing it's Skipper's.
In which case the price should be £38 not £30. Also it claims to be for working dogs so you're saving another 20% by not paying VAT! and yes I agree the Oscars Fresh Salmon is overpriced.

I don't whether it states on the Skipper's label (it should) but the list of ingredients percentages seems to fall short by around 18%; it would be good to know the breakdown of that 18%.
Also I can't find any information the Nutritional additives i.e. the amount of vitamins etc per kg; again something which should be on the label so maybe you could enlighten us?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jadzia said:


> You don't seem to want to name "your brand" but from the composition of ingredients I'm guessing it's Skipper's.
> In which case the price should be £38 not £30. Also it claims to be for working dogs so you're saving another 20% by not paying VAT! and yes I agree the Oscars Fresh Salmon is overpriced.
> 
> I don't whether it states on the Skipper's label (it should) but the list of ingredients percentages seems to fall short by around 18%; it would be good to know the breakdown of that 18%.
> Also I can't find any information the Nutritional additives i.e. the amount of vitamins etc per kg; again something which should be on the label so maybe you could enlighten us?


Sorry but where in earth gave you got that from? & You're completely wrong!

It was country kibble grain free that I linked to (& I don't feed grain free as my dog us intolerant to potato which us the filler used by most gf foods) - & it is £30

Why can you not Accept that the Oscars is hideously overpriced?

Look at Millie's Wolfheart or Eden - both cheaper & better quality!


----------



## Jadzia (Nov 21, 2016)

I can't actually see any link on your posts but just went on the list of ingredients you posted.

Interestingly Skipper's ingredients are;

*Ingredients:* 50% Salmon & Trout (Including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon & 2% Fish Stock), 26% Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Beet Pulp, Linseed, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Stock, Omega 3 Supplement, Asparagus

and Country Kibble;

*Ingredients:* Salmon & Trout 50% (including 36% Freshly Prepared Salmon & Trout, 12% Dried Salmon, & 2% Fish Stock), Sweet Potato (26%), Peas, Potato (6%), Beet Pulp, Linseed, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Stock, Asparagus

or is it the other way round? Who knows? 

You might want to look at feed rates as well rather than looking just the price of a bag.
A 20kg (for the sake of argument) dog would take approx. 77 days to get through a 15kg bag of the Oscars Salmon (at the recommended feed rate) and 48 days to get through a 12kg bag of CK Salmon.

And I did say the Oscars Salmon is slightly over priced but it is delivered free at a time convenient to you.
And if you are nice to the person delivering to you, you may get a discount to make it more affordable.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

How odd that new people come on here and immediately start trying to convince us this is the best thing since sliced bread, yet none of them have any affiliation with the company


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not digging the feeding guide.
Even though they are there just for a basic starting point, it's telling me that a 5kg dog should eat the same amount as one twice its size? 
55kg dog eats the same as a 70kg dog?
Other brands tend to give a range to fit the sizes, rather than just the one number, which makes more sense IMO



Jadzia said:


> And if you are nice to the person delivering to you, you may get a discount to make it more affordable.


What??


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Muttly said:


> Wow, can't argue with that. Why is Oscars so overpriced?? It's insane!
> 
> This worries me: 'Fructo oligosaccharides' sounds like sugar to me, correct me if I'm wrong.


Fructo Oligosaccharides aids in digestive function and the health of your intestinal walls allowing you to get more out of your food. It naturally occurs in several fruits & vegetables so shouldn't really need to be added in separately to a food at this price point (unless the cooking temperatures are high which then ruin this). You see this in a lot of foods that are middle of the range and that like to boast about being good for digestive health.

Did Exercise Nutrition at University  so my source is my noggin


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Muttly said:


> Wow, can't argue with that. Why is Oscars so overpriced?? It's insane!
> 
> This worries me: 'Fructo oligosaccharides' sounds like sugar to me, correct me if I'm wrong.


Fructo oligosaccharides are supposed to help feed the good gut bacteria.


----------



## R2w1 (Mar 28, 2019)

This food is terrible!! 

Such a devious company, they state on the website they don't label their food 'Animal Derivatives' but, one of the key ingredients is meat meal. Now i'm not saying ALL meat meal is bad but some of it contains the waste products and the fact they don't clearly state the parts of meat to me says it's suspicious.


----------



## Ludostar (May 4, 2019)

I have been feeding my dog on Oscars for several months now and he loves it, the food itself is not a dissimilar make up to many foods out there.
The cost to me is irrelevant because throwing uneaten food away works out even more costly in the long term and I have done this many times with different foods from mid range to high end feeds that he has “gone off” after the initial couple of weeks.
To me my dog enjoying and actually eating his food is paramount and as I have stated he has been eating Oscars for a good while now and not only enjoying it but thriving, he is a big lad and needs to eat.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Admin..this is a really old thread and seems to be have taken over by dog food suppliers...suggest it is stopped. People wanting food advice need up to date unbiased info.


----------



## Ludostar (May 4, 2019)

CheddarS said:


> Admin..this is a really old thread and seems to be have taken over by dog food suppliers...suggest it is stopped. People wanting food advice need up to date unbiased info.


Who the hell do you think you are, the pet food police.
Did you not read my post, I came across this forum yesterday by accident and thought I would post my opinion based on the facts of my pets experience with Oscars food compared with others I have tried over the past few years.
You have a right to your opinion of the said food but you have no right to question my sincerity and wish to inform others on my and Ludo's experience of the food.
Not that it is your business but I have no need to deliver pet food for a living.


----------



## DenGolding (May 11, 2019)

I’ve switched my dog back to Arden Grange last month which means I’ve not ordered Oscars for two months because it takes a month and a half for our dog to get through a bag. Our local pet centre has a list of foods it won’t supply and tells you why. I’d had a text reminder message from Oscars end then I received a letter, obviously standard issue, ‘noticing’ I hadn’t ordered any lately and extolling other tastes in their food. Undoubtedly there’ll be other follow up letters. I had been about to order another Oscars bag as our dog will woof down anything but I don’t like to get pursued or chased by a supplier. If they are going to put on pressure to buy then I’m dumping them for good.


----------



## JnClaude (Sep 18, 2019)

Just bought some Oscar “Liver Training Treat” over the weekend at a country fair. Having given my dog some I realise he was unusually thirsty. Checked the ingredients: not sure it’s natural!!! 1st chicken meal, 2nd potatoes. 
The so called Nutritional Additives WOW NOT GOOD!!!


----------



## OscarsCobra (10 mo ago)

bexs said:


> Has anyone ever heard of them? I've just had a phonecall and the lady said they don't sell in shops they just deliver to your home. My dog is usually fed on Arden Grange, but I thought I'd just get 1 bag to see how she gets on. Has anyone ever heard of them or tried them?


I have two greyhounds. One is a coeliac and after struggling with different kibble I found Oscars which didn't upset his stomach so like a fool I stuck with it. 
My other hound was also put on Oscars and he started losing weight. I had test after test done with nothing showing up. In over a year he dropped from 29kg to 22kg. 
I was paying £90 a month for this rubbish! I decided to try raw and at £75 a month both dogs now weight exactly what they should weigh in only three months of coming off Oscars.
When I told the guy that dropped it off I wasn't going to buying it again he was so rude! He shouted at me! He said 'well let's see how much its going to cost you in vet bills now, you'll come running back'

Well I didn't, and I wouldn't if it was the last company selling kibble.


----------



## HayBels (Jan 30, 2015)

I didnt like that brand, but really liked https://www.bestfreestuff.co.uk/free-rocketos-dog-dental-treat/, it was really good for my doggo.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

HayBels said:


> I didnt like that brand, but really liked https://www.bestfreestuff.co.uk/free-rocketos-dog-dental-treat/, it was really good for my doggo.


You just like spamming dodgy links.


----------

